# Taboo's story



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

It started when my Elderly maternal Grandma bought a what she thought to be a pure blood Manx cat(I suspect he had some Siamese kin)she named Leopold.She and Leopold spent 3 years together before she thought he needed a friend,So my Gran asked my Dad to find a Siamese friend for her Leo.My dad knew a backyard breeder of Siamese cats* in another state and went and brought back a red pointed Female he'd stared calling Trucker.Leo was unaltered as was Trucker who was about 8 months when my dad brought her to Gran and this resulted in at litter of 6 kittens which 1 red pointed/tailless(Taboo),1 tailless orange-ish girl,4 orange boys.By this time my Gran was in and out of the hospital and the doctors didn't think she had very much time left so I stayed at her house to look after things while my mom took my Gran to live with her.The kittens were 8 weeks by this time,all but Taboo had found a home because everyone who looked at him didn't like the fact he didn't have a very long tail.I visited my Gran one night because she liked to be updated on her cats and told her about Boo.My Gran died not long afterward and I was left in a hand written Will Boo,My was was left Trucker,and a aunt was left Leo.Well Trucker now lives at my dads work in the office as a dotted on mouser,Leo stays hidden from my aunt but she loves him any way,and Boo lives in my studio apartment with me.Boo's full name is Taboo Fravardin Ellard Ceallach Bayard Bob Alvin Wyatt Claude Elmo Leonitus Billy Burt Constantine Ragnar Leopold II(all the names I liked).And I really don't know what I did before him,he's been with me through my Grans passing and helped me cope with losing her.My Gran gave me the things she was in my life when she left this world:a best friend,someone to make me get up in the morning,and a furry shoulder to cry on when I need it.


*Note I do not support backyard breeding and will be having Boo fixed next month 

His book.









His throne A.k.a. the computer chair









His basket









His box









Boo and his best buddy Harvey the dog not letting me put a sheet on my bed.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your Gran, but it's good you have Boo to help you cope with your loss. He's a sweetheart. And he has quite the name! My Abby's full name is Abra Cadabra, but I only call her that when she's in trouble.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I only call Boo by his full name in front of the vet.They asked his full name and I told them so that's what he(the vet)calls him!btw Muffin and Abby are Gorgeous!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs and Abby thank you for the compliment! And, if your vet calls Boo by his full name then your vet has a very good memory!


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear about you nan...I know pets can really help when we grieve... and Boo is so lovely!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

@Mimi81:Thank you and Boo gives a mewing Thank you on the compliment.Your kits are beautiful girls
@Susan:My vet has his name on his records so he reads it every time he see's Boo.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What are they saying in the last photo on the mattress?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I seem to think it went something like this.Taboo:Should we get off she wants to put the sheet on? Harvey:Nah if we don't get off she'll give us treats to get us off!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL They do look like they're talking about you!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

They always do that.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm glad I don't have 2 so they can't gossip about me


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't own Harvey my parents do but I live with them So take care of him too.If they're not chasing one another,cuddling,or having Boo try to maim Harvey's tail then they gossip.


----------

